# AML 50ft HC Box Car



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a Pre Production same of the AML TTX High Cube Box Car. 
















Pictured with a 40ft box car


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a good looking car Robby.

Does it have the "perfect" coupler pad for Kadees, like the rest of the AML line?

Greg - 83


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Greg Elmassian said:


> That's a good looking car Robby.
> 
> Does it have the "perfect" coupler pad for Kadees, like the rest of the AML line?
> 
> Greg - 83


Yes they do


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Very nice. I am guessing the GP60 is dead again.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Lorna said:


> Very nice. I am guessing the GP60 is dead again.



Not yet


----------



## rumpole (Sep 8, 2010)

Any update on delivery of these yet?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Would love to see pictures of the ends and under frame, if that?s possible.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

cross-reference; 
http://forums.mylargescale.com/21-rolling-stock/39546-new-hi-cube-box-car-aml-3.html#post1093153


nite,

doug c


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Reports of them finally rolling out of the factory; 

http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/27671/-/view/post_id/352117


doug c


p.s. OP must be scramblin' in the warehouse/shpg rm this week


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They have been shipping for a week. Some are sold out.


----------

